# GLASSED DASHES



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I NEED SOME IDEAS FOR MY DASH.I WANNA GLASS IT AND PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR OF THE CAR.I REALLY DONT WANT ANYTHING TOO CRAZY,JUST SOMETHING SIMPLE AND CLEAN.POST UP SOME DASHES PLEASE.IM ALSO KEEPING MY A/C SO I'LL NEED TO KEEP THE VENTS IN MY REGAL.THANKS  :cheesy:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

why would you want glass? all you would see is the wires and all the crap your not suppose to see. i think it would look horrible but thats just my $0.02


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 27 2007, 02:05 AM~8403283
> *why would you want glass? all you would see is the wires and all the crap your not suppose to see. i think it would look horrible but thats just my $0.02
> *


FIBER GLASS


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

oooooooh, now i see what your saying. you kinda confused me there :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 27 2007, 02:35 PM~8406597
> *oooooooh, now i see what your saying. you kinda confused me there  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 27 2007, 03:05 AM~8403283
> *why would you want glass? all you would see is the wires and all the crap your not suppose to see. i think it would look horrible but thats just my $0.02
> *












DEE DEE DEE YOU'RE RETARDED!

maybe if you didnt have your head so far up that rice rocket in your avatar's tail pipe, you would know what glassing is 


here what hes lookin for ... my cutty's dash







































fresh paint and freshly installed 


funny thing is .. no glass .. straight bondo prime then paint .. id say it cost me about 600 to do myself .. but i spent 300 on the guages soo roughly 300 ( paint was expensive)


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i gotta take day pics .. so u see how friggen shiney that bitch is


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8410239
> *i gotta take day pics .. so u see how friggen shiney that bitch is
> *


HOW'D U DO IT,BITCH LOOKS NICE


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jul 28 2007, 12:50 AM~8410774
> *HOW'D U DO IT,BITCH LOOKS NICE
> *



sanded the entire dash down ... scratched it up real nice... layed down bondo and filled in the grooves and designs that i wantd smooth instead ... primed .. and single stage paint .. cutt and buff and in it went..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

THIS IS MINE IN A 79 MC


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

THOSE 2 ARE NICE.KEEP THOSE POST COMING.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 28 2007, 07:29 PM~8416136
> *THIS IS MINE IN A 79 MC
> 
> 
> ...



TURNED OUT REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 28 2007, 11:29 PM~8416136
> *THIS IS MINE IN A 79 MC
> 
> *



that glove box delete makes that look smooth as hell is that as far as you got or do u have pics of it all together?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 28 2007, 08:29 PM~8416136
> *THIS IS MINE IN A 79 MC
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dash homie


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 27 2007, 08:30 PM~8410231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i didn't know what he meant by "glassing" i'm just starting out in this lowrider stuff, ya don't need to be so hateful!


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 29 2007, 11:52 PM~8423446
> *hey i didn't know what he meant by "glassing" i'm just starting out in this lowrider stuff, ya don't need to be so hateful!
> *




no no no this is all wrong what you should have said was 




listen you fucking dicktard i have the money to do shit right instead of fucking up a car with some gawdy ass bullshit in a peice of shit gbody that isnt even worth the effort 




that would have been the proper layitlow response to what he said.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jul 30 2007, 01:52 AM~8423446
> *hey i didn't know what he meant by "glassing" i'm just starting out in this lowrider stuff, ya don't need to be so hateful!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Welcome To LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

"Can't we all just...get along?" :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 03:49 AM~8423698
> *no no no this is all wrong   what you should have said was
> listen you fucking dicktard  i have the money to do shit right  instead of fucking up a car with some gawdy ass bullshit   in a peice of shit gbody that isnt even worth the effort
> that would have been the proper layitlow response to what he said.
> *




no no no .. what i should have said is .. yes i would love to blow my life making payments on a rice burner just to depreciate its value as soon as it leaves the lot and even more by buying plastic body kits and wings and bolting them on in order to call it custom which will never make up for the fact that it has only 4 cylinders and will never make it past 120,000 miles without having to send it to the shop every month, and blinded by my own ignorance i cant clear the blurr of my own comformity to society long enough to look across the street and see the same clone of steroetypes of the youth of this generation sitting in the same shitty fuckin car with the same damn body kit and "custom" store bought accessories like "racing" head lights and shitty sounding muffler

ok youd think id be done by now but lemme run this down real quick ..

1981 cutlass .. its what i own .. its 2007 now n that 81 is considered a classic
the 80's are the last of the classics because no one in 2030 is going to consider a fuckin 2002 honda a classic .. ha please ... and in 2030 i will still be rollin that cutty which value whould have shot up tremendously because i took a car that was considered a classic at the time and put 10,000 into it ( wow that cutty was barely worth 1,000 ) yeah but now its worth a lot more and after the payments are done on your year 2000whatever ricer it only goes down from there - 10,000+ in payments and what do you get? and old car worth .. uh less than 1,000.


so next time im in a lot and i see a ricer for a few grand and a g body i can put a few grand in .. whats the better choice??? u choose bitch


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SORRY U GUYS MIGHT LIKE THE WAY YOUR DASHES LOOK BUT I DON'T NOT HAITING OR NOTHING BUT JUST MY 2 CENTS AND RICERS SUCK THEY KILL INOCCENT PEOPLE TRYING TO PROVE THEY GO FASTER THAN THE NEXT RICH KID WHO IS COPYING THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS :uh:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 30 2007, 04:24 PM~8427520
> *SORRY U GUYS MIGHT LIKE THE WAY YOUR DASHES LOOK BUT I DON'T NOT HAITING OR NOTHING BUT JUST MY 2 CENTS AND RICERS SUCK THEY KILL INOCCENT PEOPLE TRYING TO PROVE THEY GO FASTER THAN THE NEXT RICH KID WHO IS COPYING THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS  :uh:
> *



 no prob .. i actually can see reasons not to like them .. its all good 

to each his own


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 30 2007, 01:17 PM~8427434
> *no no no .. what i should have said is .. yes i would love to blow my life making payments on a rice burner just to depreciate its value as soon as it leaves the lot and even more by buying plastic body kits and wings and bolting them on in order to call it custom which will never make up for the fact that it has only 4 cylinders and will never make it past 120,000 miles without having to send it to the shop every month, and blinded by my own ignorance i cant clear the blurr of my own comformity to society long enough to look across the street and see the same clone of steroetypes of the youth of this generation sitting in the same shitty fuckin car with the same damn body kit and "custom" store bought accessories like "racing" head lights and shitty sounding muffler
> 
> ok youd think id be done by now but lemme run this down real quick ..
> ...



if im not mistaking that rx7 came special that way and has a 6 cylinder i beleive rwd and i dont know what your doing to the jap cars but ive never seen one in a yard with under 200k on it 

ur right the gbodys are the last of the classics but guess what your classic isnt gonna be shit to anyone with real koney in 2030 because u modified it  


now my original post was just a joke but after realizing you truely are an idiot it isnt as funny


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 04:36 PM~8427630
> *if im not mistaking that rx7 came special that way    and has a 6 cylinder i beleive rwd    and i dont know what your doing to the jap cars but ive never seen one in a yard with under 200k on it
> 
> ur right the gbodys are the last of the classics but guess what your classic isnt gonna be shit to anyone with real koney in 2030 because u modified it
> ...


u have a point with the 6 cylinder and i actually expected you to catch that ... of coarse theyre are going to be a positive and negetive to each side of the arguement ... and i no my mods decreased the potential value significantly .. but saying if it were bone stock it kicks the hell out of a bone stock jap in the future


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8428780
> *u have a point with the 6 cylinder and i actually expected you to catch that ... of coarse theyre are going to be a positive and negetive to each side of the arguement ... and i no my mods decreased the potential value significantly .. but saying if it were bone stock it kicks the hell out of a bone stock jap in the future
> *



i dunno about that while i agree rice sucks i wouldnt call that rx7 rice and look at the rx7's from 10 years ago those in good shape still are going for a nice price 

unfortunatly they are the muscle cars of the future rather you hate em or not 


theyr not my cup o tea either but that dont change facts


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 06:23 PM~8428830
> *i dunno about that while i agree rice sucks  i wouldnt call that rx7 rice  and look at the rx7's from 10 years ago those in good shape still are going for a nice price
> 
> unfortunatly    they are the muscle cars of the future      rather you hate em or not
> ...


still wont be considered a classic .. cant change that fact .. and like im saying .. its more worth it to take a g body and completely restore it than spend the same amount and probably more on a special edition rx7 and only have it decrease in value .. plus whats the fun .. to me it was worth the money just to work on the car.


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 1 2007, 09:35 AM~8445633
> *still wont be considered a classic .. cant change that fact .. and like im saying .. its more worth it to take a g body and completely restore it than spend the same amount and probably more on a special edition rx7 and only have it decrease in value .. plus whats the fun .. to me it was worth the money just to work on the car.
> *


to me and you no


to our children theyr children maybe


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

woah woah woah

everyone calm down.

I like cars with body kits and stuff on them...if its done right. 

I have a mirage with bags on it and a couple "ricer parts" that i put alot of time,sweat and money into. Its not retarded looking with a big airplane wing on it but it does have a CF hood and racing wheels. We love our cars just as much our donkers and old schoolers do. For every 16 year old *** with a huge ass wing and unpainted body kit falling off there is a 82 cutlass or grand prix with paint falling off and 3 rims and a spare. Every style has there posers.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Aug 5 2007, 12:47 AM~8473605
> *woah woah woah
> 
> everyone calm down.
> ...



as this internet argument comes to a sad end .. i will say you make a terribly good point .. my only problem in theyre are sooo many posers in the "import racing" world that it becomes extremely difficult to sort out the "real". so if you are being true you should be proud and at the same time ashamed of the kid in a honda civic with a wing that has no real function whatsoever and when you meet up with one at a stop light .. lean out the window and yell RICE!! as loud as possible.. i do that and get a kick out of it every time.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

o yeah and donks are just gay .. it just wrong .. wrong :nono:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8476533
> *o yeah and donks are just gay .. it just wrong .. wrong  :nono:
> *


:yes:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HERES MY FIBERGLASS DASH ..........READY TO LAY ON THE DASH


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

those dashes look really good, going to try that on my cousins car but how thick do you have to go on the fiberglass so that it doesnt crack if someone leans on it alittle too hard. 

and yea, the g bodies are the last of the classics and in the future will be worth what todays classics are worth (and todays classics being worth way more). 

Its cause cars from the 30s to the mid 80s were made different than they are now. they had beautiful body lines, curves and chrome. cars were works of art, made of METAL and were just designed to look beautiful. today cars are made not for looks, but for economy and performance so they sacrifice design. they all look alike, have no STYLE AND SOUL. putting stickers and bolt on body kits dont really make it custom. they all look alike and have the same, just fabricated and "fad" cars for kids today.

the way i see it too, all our classics have a story to them, a history. those of us lucky enough to own bombs know if theyre cars could talk, all the shit theyd say. before they were lowriders and our custom classics, they were family cars, OUR family cars. impalas, 70s and 80s g bodies too. they were peoples first cars, some of us got married in them, quinceneras, family trips and picnics, just good times. shit, some of us have that gangbanged had some of our own friends die in our cars, although bad it STILL adds history to our cars. our classics have stories, history, a SOUL. 

todays ricer cars dont have that, besides stories of lame kids plucking their eyebrows out in their rear view mirrors while they wait for their metrosexual friends to go check out all the other ricer cars at dave and busters. 

before i catch heat for supposedly talking shit and people asking what do i drive, heres what i got














































so yes i do know what im talking about


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just a tip...if your going to fiberglass it just spray straight resin through a large tipped gun...gun might cost ya 80 bucks and your going to have to clean it out IMMEDIATELY after using it but it will make your life a hell of alot easier

i have fiberglassed headliners and had them painted and without doing this i would have been sanding for days


----------



## hombre714 (Aug 7, 2007)

damn dats nice brah


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> before i catch heat for supposedly talking shit and people asking what do i drive, heres what i got
> 
> i was like ok .. ordinary low impala ... untill bam! that engine compartment .. not mind blowing but very original ... nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 7 2007, 09:23 PM~8499560
> *
> i was like ok .. ordinary low impala ... untill  bam! that engine compartment .. not mind blowing but very original ... nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i don't like the flames, but the 65 checkered under the hood is tight! definetly og!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 5 2007, 10:46 PM~8481431
> *HERES MY FIBERGLASS DASH ..........READY TO LAY ON THE DASH
> 
> 
> ...



 


Real nice


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 7 2007, 01:44 PM~8495061
> *just a tip...if your going to fiberglass it just spray straight resin through a large tipped gun...gun might cost ya 80 bucks and your going to have to clean it out IMMEDIATELY after using it but it will make your life a hell of alot easier
> 
> i have fiberglassed headliners and had them painted and without doing this i would have been sanding for days
> *




so no mat at all?


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

oops double post


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

gonna look firme ese!


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Aug 9 2007, 05:57 PM~8514897
> *so no mat at all?
> *


no, none at all....hope you got powertools because fiberglass sands slow


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 9 2007, 09:50 AM~8512514
> *
> Real nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 9 2007, 09:50 AM~8512514
> *
> Real nice
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 30 2007, 04:23 PM~8428830
> *i dunno about that while i agree rice sucks  i wouldnt call that rx7 rice  and look at the rx7's from 10 years ago those in good shape still are going for a nice price
> 
> unfortunatly    they are the muscle cars of the future     rather you hate em or not
> ...


wah ha ha ha ha thats gotta be the dumbest thing anybody has every said, an import a muscle car you been smokin that cheech and chong weed foo??? a corvette is a muscle car a mustang, charger camaro i dont think i need to keep going a dont think you can call any car with a 4 cylinder or V6 a muscle car.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 12 2007, 11:43 PM~8538409
> *wah ha ha ha ha thats gotta be the dumbest thing anybody has every said, an import a muscle car you been smokin that cheech and chong weed foo??? a corvette is a muscle car a mustang, charger camaro i dont think i need to keep going a dont think you can call any car with a 4 cylinder or V6 a muscle car.
> *



dont start again :nono: .. we no whos right and whos wrong ... just keep it friendly


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 13 2007, 08:52 AM~8540921
> *dont start again :nono: .. we no whos right and whos wrong ... just keep it friendly
> *


lol my bad sorry if i gave it a bad sound i just never thought any body would honestly say that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 12 2007, 10:43 PM~8538409
> *wah ha ha ha ha thats gotta be the dumbest thing anybody has every said, an import a muscle car you been smokin that cheech and chong weed foo??? a corvette is a muscle car a mustang, charger camaro i dont think i need to keep going a dont think you can call any car with a 4 cylinder or V6 a muscle car.
> *


I AGREE WITH THE 4 CYLINDER CARS NOT BEING MUSCLE CARS BUT A V6??BUICK GNS CAME OUT WITH TURBO CHARGED V6S AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF CORVETTES IN THE 80'S .THEY STOPPED PRODUCTION BECAUSE OF THAT  . SO SOME V6S ARE MUSCLE CARS .


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 14 2007, 04:16 AM~8549067
> *I AGREE WITH THE 4 CYLINDER CARS NOT BEING MUSCLE CARS BUT A V6??BUICK GNS CAME OUT WITH TURBO CHARGRD V6S AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF CORVETTES IN THE 80'S .THEY STOPPED PRODUCT BECAUSE OF THAT  . SO SOME V6S ARE MUSCLE CARS .
> *


syclones and typhoons to....even though those werent cars


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 14 2007, 09:30 AM~8549803
> *syclones and typhoons to....even though those werent cars
> *


X2 I FORGOT ABOUT THOSE,I SEEN A VIDEO THE OTHER WITH 1 BURNING ALL 4 TIRES :cheesy:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 27 2007, 08:30 PM~8410231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that console out of homie? I need a new one mine is fucked


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Aug 14 2007, 11:15 PM~8555986
> *whats that console out of homie? I need a new one mine is fucked
> *



regal .. i picked it up at a flea market ... u can get them on ebay but not cheap


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

glassed dash in my beater :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 14 2007, 03:16 AM~8549067
> *I AGREE WITH THE 4 CYLINDER CARS NOT BEING MUSCLE CARS BUT A V6??BUICK GNS CAME OUT WITH TURBO CHARGRD V6S AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF CORVETTES IN THE 80'S .THEY STOPPED PRODUCT BECAUSE OF THAT  . SO SOME V6S ARE MUSCLE CARS .
> *


yeah i new after i typed that in some one would bring up a GN but i didnt feel like changing it


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 11 2007, 12:47 PM~8528244
> *no, none at all....hope you got powertools because fiberglass sands slow
> *


isnt resin weak without the glass? never heard of doing it this way


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 17 2007, 03:19 PM~8577856
> *isnt resin weak without the glass? never heard of doing it this way
> *


you dont need it to be that strong man, unless someone is punching your dashboard you wont have any problems, im not talking about spraying resin on thin, your going to put on average 1/8'' over it so you gotta trim those edges back so everything fits stock


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 7 2007, 01:44 PM~8495061
> *just a tip...if your going to fiberglass it just spray straight resin through a large tipped gun...gun might cost ya 80 bucks and your going to have to clean it out IMMEDIATELY after using it but it will make your life a hell of alot easier
> 
> i have fiberglassed headliners and had them painted and without doing this i would have been sanding for days
> *


there is a product i have been using for years called "featherfill" its a super high build primer that will give you about a .25'' of sandable material after you apply multiple coats, its the best way to do this for sure here...

http://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=171


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 17 2007, 10:59 PM~8580520
> *you dont need it to be that strong man, unless someone is punching your dashboard you wont have any problems, im not talking about spraying resin on thin, your going to put on average 1/8'' over it so you gotta trim those edges back so everything fits stock
> *


im going to give this a try when i get a chance


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!  














































so yes i do know what im talking about
[/quote]


----------

